# Hoyt GMX - adjust tiller while strung?



## dreville (Aug 8, 2011)

I've heard, generally, this is a bad idea but I read this while surfing the net.

"GMX utilizes the latest generation of Hoyt's proven hardlock adjustment system, and a new finer-pitch limb bolt, allowing smooth adjustment of weight and tiller - even when strung."
Source: http://www.hoytrecurve.com/community/article_detail.php?id=29

Does anyone adjust the weight/tiller while the bow is strung?


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

the GMX is apparently able to do so. would I though? no.


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

+1 on the last post. it just puts friction on the limbs


----------



## Flehrad (Oct 27, 2009)

If your limb bolts are clean, and the limb surface is clean, then realistically all you're going to do is just grind/wear the limb finish a little bit. I've done it before and it didn't damage them or anything lol, but its not something I would do often, and well, of course once your bow is tuned, then you shouldn't have to anyway...


----------



## straat (Jan 22, 2009)

My brand new GMX immediaty destroyed the finish of my brand new limbs before I even shot them. That was disappointing.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Almost everyone I know adjusts weight/tiller while the bow is strung. It's not a big deal. The statement "even when strung" sounds like some kind of new feature (ala Hoyt marketing) but it's not. We've been doing this with bows for decades now. If this were not a good idea, then there are millions of compound bows out there that are doomed.

John


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

dreville - 

Any of the Hoyt risers and be be adjusted while strung, and for some of us who keep forgetting which way to turn the bolts, it's almost a necessity ... 

The only risk is if you forget how far out the bolts are and unscrew them so much that the bolts loose their purchase on the riser. Still, if you do that with the bow unstrung, you'll run into trouble when you do sting and shoot it ... ouch

VIper1 out.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

I definitely would not do that with the weaker black aluminium limb bolts (which are in some nexus'/helix's etc.). Old SS ones or new thicker bolts should be just fine.


----------



## Flehrad (Oct 27, 2009)

The only riser that you can't do it with is the old Axis with screw in socket, as you also need to loosen the barrel otherwise you will bend and lock up the locking screw....


----------



## dreville (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the replies folks! Good to know that this adjustment is not uncommon.

I, myself, would probably unstring since I only have one riser, this GMX, which I spent too much money on. I should be careful with it.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

dreville, that GMX will take a beating. It's a pretty durable riser. Put a few scratches on it now and be done with it so you don't have to worry about it any more... ha, ha. Kinda like owning a new car and just waiting for that first ding. For some reason, the second and third ones just don't hurt as much...

John


----------



## dreville (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks John. I actually got my GMX in FITA Classifieds from baller, but it's a 2011 and looks really good. 

What you're saying makes much sense but I don't want to do it deliberately! =) I'll wait for the first accident. Although, I always seem to count the number of new scratches in the limb sockets whenever I takedown and reassemble the bow. 

Hmm, just a quick question, should I have posted this topic in General Archery and not in F.I.T.A.? I re-read the purpose of this subforum but from the first page of posts, seems like a lot of it is general archery questions as well, although all recurve.

Andre



limbwalker said:


> dreville, that GMX will take a beating. It's a pretty durable riser. Put a few scratches on it now and be done with it so you don't have to worry about it any more... ha, ha. Kinda like owning a new car and just waiting for that first ding. For some reason, the second and third ones just don't hurt as much...
> 
> John


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

Don't bother with General Archery, your thread will quickly get buried there. This is the perfect place for your question.


----------



## dreville (Aug 8, 2011)

Perfect. Thanks TER. 



TER said:


> Don't bother with General Archery, your thread will quickly get buried there. This is the perfect place for your question.


----------



## dbake (Mar 5, 2007)

"If this were not a good idea, then there are millions of compound bows out there that are doomed." Mr. Magera

The difference between compound limb bolts and most Olympic style recurve limb bolts is the compound limb bolts use a separate beveled washer under the limb bolt head so it does not mar the surface finish of the limbs-the head of the bolt turns inside of the beveled washer-it is a good idea and why most Olympic recurve risers do not employ this is beyond me.

As was stated above you can adjust the tiller on your bow while strung but it will scratch the limb contact surfaces.

Don


----------



## archerynooblol (Nov 6, 2010)

dbake said:


> As was stated above you can adjust the tiller on your bow while strung but it will scratch the limb contact surfaces.
> 
> Don


This.

I tried it yesterday on my Inno.

You can do it, but it scratches the limb finish. I think similar wear occurs just by popping in your limbs, but I personally won't be changing it while the bow is strung again.


-AN


----------



## dreville (Aug 8, 2011)

You tried it?! I hope not just because of this topic...

Was there any damage to your Inno itself, you think?



archerynooblol said:


> This.
> 
> I tried it yesterday on my Inno.
> 
> ...


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Guys, the limb butts are reinforced to the point where turning the limb bolts 1000 times won't affect the durability or performance of the limb whatsoever. Unless it's just for the sake of appearance (and who really cares about that because the contact points are not in view when the bow is strung anyway), I don't see the need for concern. Every set of limbs has wear at the contact points if you shoot them at all - regardless of whether you turn the limb bolts while its strung or not. 

Maybe I'm not being sensitive enough, but these bows are meant to be used, right?


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

The instruction book for the GMX says to carry out all limb adjustments with the bow unstrung. Althought I also saw the same claim electronically, I couldn't find mention of it in the book. 
I believe that you are likely to cause no mechanical damage to your limbs or riser while doing this (disclaimer - As long as they are in good condition), but instructions are generally written to take into account the person who will wind their limb bolt totally out while things are under tension.
I like to think of such occurrences as not only potentially dangerous, but educational and maybe even natural selection. 
Alas, not all lawyers agree with me, which is why instruction manuals are made.


----------



## OldSchoolNEO (May 11, 2009)

whiz-Oz said:


> ...I like to think of such occurrences as not only potentially dangerous, but educational and maybe even natural selection.
> Alas, not all lawyers agree with me, which is why instruction manuals are made.


The cost of living in a litigious age.
I could not agree more with your statement Whiz!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> I like to think of such occurrences as not only potentially dangerous, but educational and maybe even natural selection.


Classic line Whiz. Couldn't agree more...


----------



## archerynooblol (Nov 6, 2010)

dreville said:


> You tried it?! I hope not just because of this topic...
> 
> Was there any damage to your Inno itself, you think?


I was fixing my limb alignment the other day, not related to this topic. Regarding damage to the riser? Nope. 

The manual specifically states that you can change this stuff with the bow strung.
Proof: http://www.win-archery.com/?mid=QA&...t_srl=5302&sort_index=regdate&order_type=desc

Just some of the laminate came off, I wasn't too happy about that.

Sort of looks like this:

http://www.world-of-archery.com/Recurve/Recurve_Limbs_a.htm

Those white horizontal lines. I haven't seen a pair of used limbs without them yet. But I could be wrong.

-AN


----------



## archerynooblol (Nov 6, 2010)

limbwalker said:


> Guys, the limb butts are reinforced to the point where turning the limb bolts 1000 times won't affect the durability or performance of the limb whatsoever. Unless it's just for the sake of appearance (and who really cares about that because the contact points are not in view when the bow is strung anyway), I don't see the need for concern. Every set of limbs has wear at the contact points if you shoot them at all - regardless of whether you turn the limb bolts while its strung or not.
> 
> Maybe I'm not being sensitive enough, but these bows are meant to be used, right?


Good point, but I'm one of those crazy people who throw a fit from one scratch on the shiny limb finish.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Guess I'm not. Ha, ha.  I figure my bows are to be used, not admired. Probably why I've foregone the overkill SKB double recurve case too. A few scratches and dings aren't going to change the way the arrows hit the target. If I want a bow to admire, I'm going to Bob Morrison and getting a custom takedown Dakota longbow... 

John


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

archerynooblol said:


> Those white horizontal lines. I haven't seen a pair of used limbs without them yet. But I could be wrong


you're not. they are caused by the limb root contacting the end of the limb pocket. all ILF limbs do it.


----------



## Blunt Arrow (Mar 2, 2006)

Are the limb bolts on the GMX stainless steel or are they aluminium ?


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

I have a GMX and it's easy to adjust the limb bolts while strung, no worries, I agree with the others.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

archerynooblol said:


> Good point, but I'm one of those crazy people who throw a fit from one scratch on the shiny limb finish.


no, you're like me, someone who looks after their gear and takes some pride in what it looks like.

you're probably also someone who gets good prices for it later if you need to sell it.


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> ...I figure my bows are to be used, not admired.
> John


I stopped worrying about finish after I caught a upper limb in the bedroom ceiling fan a few times.

TAO


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

I worried about finish for my first ten or so bows. After that, not so worried :wink:

They are just tools. You can re-finish them if you need to when you sell them, if someone's fussy about that.


----------



## Greg Bouras (Nov 17, 2006)

Probably what is intended is that making fine adjustments to obtain the desirable tiller is OK while bow is strung. Personally I do rough adjustments with bow unstrung. The last 1-2mm final adjustments are made with bow strung. Honestly I would like to get the bow in tune and begin shooting the thing while the sun is still shining. Making 1/64 turn limb bolt abjustments to adjust tiller within my best judgement (<1mm) by stringing and unstringing wears me out to the point where any final measurement is compromise between fatique,memory and a tape measure. Make final adjustments while the bow is strung, shoot it verify stability and go shoot.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

limb bolts should be 24TPI (UNF) so I full thread is ~1.06mm. 1/64th turn is ~.02mm.

adjust the things strung if you like, I don't, and nor have I ever witnessed anyone doing so. destringing is the norm.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

Actually some manufacturers, i.e. Samick, specify adjusting weight and tiller while the bow is strung, while others, i.e. Hoyt, sometimes suggests unstringing the bow as in the case of their older owners manual, and yet again others, i.e. Win-Win, are silent on the matter in their manuals. Personally I'm lazy and have always kept my bows strung without any mishap.


----------

